# Writer in need of help with latin translation



## David Lindholm

Hi all,

I'm an amateur writer in need of help with the creation/translation of a prhase from english to latin. I'm not entirely sure if this is the place to ask for help with something like this, but I figure I might as well give it a try. I've only the most commonplace and superficial knowledge of latin and don't want to rely on online translation software as I'm not confident they'll do the trick. I'm aware that some things may not translate over specifically to what I'm asking for (from english, which is my second language). Anyway, here we go:

The phrase I would like to include in the story I'm writing is essentially "A guiding light through the unknown". Or something to that effect, "the unknown" referring in this case to the supernatural.

I would appreciate any and all help with this. Like I said, not certain that it's possible to translate to what I'm looking for specifically and so I'm open to suggestions as well.

Thanks for taking the time to read my request.

/David


----------



## Snodv

_Lux ducens per ignotum_ is the simplest, most direct verbatim translation, using the adjective for "unknown" as a substantive just as we do in English.  One could also use _lux ducens per incognitum_, or _lux ducens per terram incognitam, _this latter phrase actually meaning "through unknown territory."  Someone else may have a more elegant offering.


----------



## Scholiast

Greetings


David Lindholm said:


> don't want to rely on online translation software as I'm not confident they'll do the tric


Quite right too. Online 'translators' cannot cope with inflected languages.
For epigrammatic rhetorical effect you might consider _lux dux per loca ignota._ The distinction between _ignotum _and _ignota _is simply one of singular and plural.
Σ


----------



## David Lindholm

Thank you so much for the help. I actually very much like @Snodv 's suggestion of "through unknown territory" for the purposes of the story I'm telling. The literal depiction of being guided through actual territory works well for the figurative meaning it's meant to present in the context. So I am going to use that rather than my original phrasing. Very much appreciated.

@Scholiast - Yes, I am of the mind that the translation services available online can be helpful for the most basic needs but I've found that even using it for any sort of proper translation between my native language and english is very unreliable. Which is why I came here to ask for help directly. This has been tremendously helpful for me. So thank you for this.

As a final clarification, before I go on. If I were to use the "lux ducens per terram incognitam" would that then be singular for "unknown territory"? I coul alternatively use the conjugation @Scholiast suggested of "lux ducens per terram ignota" for the plural version? And would that be a correct usage of it?

Again, I'm very grateful for the help on this.

/David


----------



## Scholiast

David Lindholm said:


> lux ducens per terram ignota


 

It would have to be _per terram ignot_*am *to preserve the necessary agreement (or _per terras ignotas_). My previous suggestion was intended to carry the sense of 'unknown regions'/'uncharted territory', as from what I understand your needs to be, my feeling was that _terra_ is a little too specifically 'land' or 'country': _loca_ has the advantage of being that little bit vaguer.

I hope this clarifies things a bit.

Σ

Edit: you could also try _per_ [or _in_]_ fines ignotas_, with the connotation of transgressing boundaries or limits.


----------



## David Lindholm

@Scholiast Ah, alright, I think I understand the difference now. And with that I'll go back to the previous suggestion indicating "unknown regions/uncharted territory" rather than the more literal "land" (terra being one of the few latin words I have some semblance of familiarity with should have tipped me off).

Thank you very much. This has been both helpful and educating. Latin truly is a fascinating language.

/David


----------



## bearded

Scholiast said:


> _per_ [or _in_]_ fines ignotas_,


Shouldn't it be ''_per fines ignot*o*s_''?  It seems to me that 'finis' - when meaning' boundary' (or 'territory' in the plural) - is a masculine noun.


----------



## Scholiast

Salvete bearded and everyone else


bearded said:


> It seems to me that 'finis' - when meaning' boundary' (or 'territory' in the plural) - is a masculine noun.


I've just checked in _TLL_, and in the overwhelming majority of cases, bearded is right, though there are some exceptions, particularly in later authors.
Σ


----------

